# Harris Harrington is benefiting from your disorder



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

We all know he's not a qualified professional. All of his information he gets from books- anyone can buy. One of the symptoms of DP is lacking focus and concentration. A lot of people with this disorder complain about not being able to read because of this problem. I have this problem myself. What is a solution to this? Not only are people desperate of getting rid of their disorder, but here's a guy who's telling you he read all of the books about this disorder and he can give you the answers without you having reading the books for a price. He's benefiting from your disorder. This is like someone doing your homework. Someone who doesn't want to read an entire book for his English class would pay to get a summary of the story. It's basically the same thing he's doing. He can't diagnose anyone. He can't treat you. All of his information he got from other people. The credit shouldn't be given to this Harrington character guy because has hasn't done anything. He is just stealing what other people wrote and people give him credit for this? A monkey, a patient locked up in a mental institution, and Harris Harrington all have something in common-- they can't treat you with this disorder. Harris Harrington might not even be his real name for all we know. He could be using that name to make himself sound more professional. I have to admit that it does sound like a name a doctor would have. He's like an artist who traces other people's drawings. Just because he had it makes it more convincing that his program will get rid of your DP? He can't prescribe you medication. Many professionals never had DP/DR themselves, but they know how to treat it better than everyone else.

Some people still choose to remain faithful to this guy. If Harris Harrington descended from Heaven surrounded in clouds and with angels, there will be his loyal DP disciples waiting for him with open arms, bowing on their knees and singing a hymn to him. These are what I like to call dick riders.

If he cared so much, why not give his product for free? Because he knows people are willing to pay hundreds. He doesn't give a fuck about you. He doesn't even know you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

i thought barack obama(you) was all about HOPE


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> We all know he's not a qualified professional. All of his information he gets from books- anyone can buy. One of the symptoms of DP is lacking focus and concentration. A lot of people with this disorder complain about not being able to read because of this problem. I have this problem myself. What is a solution to this? Not only are people desperate of getting rid of their disorder, but here's a guy who's telling you he read all of the books about this disorder and he can give you the answers without you having reading the books for a price. He's benefiting from your disorder. This is like someone doing your homework. Someone who doesn't want to read an entire book for his English class would pay to get a summary of the story. It's basically the same thing he's doing. He can't diagnose anyone. He can't treat you. All of his information he got from other people. The credit shouldn't be given to this Harrington character guy because has hasn't done anything. He is just stealing what other people wrote and people give him credit for this? A monkey, a patient locked up in a mental institution, and Harris Harrington all have something in common-- they can't treat you with this disorder. Harris Harrington might not even be his real name for all we know. He could be using that name to make himself sound more professional. I have to admit that it does sound like a name a doctor would have. He's like an artist who traces other people's drawings. Just because he had it makes it more convincing that his program will get rid of your DP? He can't prescribe you medication. Many professionals never had DP/DR themselves, but they know how to treat it better than everyone else.
> 
> Some people still choose to remain faithful to this guy. If Harris Harrington descended from Heaven surrounded in clouds and with angels, there will be his loyal DP disciples waiting for him with open arms, bowing on their knees and singing a hymn to him. These are what I like to call dick riders.
> 
> If he cared so much, why not give his product for free? Because he knows people are willing to pay hundreds. He doesn't give a fuck about you. He doesn't even know you.


I paid for his program and it was money well spent. An hour with a therapist who just sits there and listens to you costs the same amount of money as his program which is him spending 10 hours explaining what current research has to say about why dp originates and how to get it under control. He presents research from every nook and cranny and shows how dp ties in. Do I care that he's not an MD/PHD? Not really, the fact that he's had the disorder and recovered from it is much more relevant. Sure he could have written an ebook or something and charged a fraction of the price but he's got bills to pay like everyone else.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

wise said:


> I paid for his program and it was money well spent. An hour with a therapist who just sits there and listens to you costs the same amount of money as his program which is him spending 10 hours explaining what current research has to say about why dp originates and how to get it under control. He presents research from every nook and cranny and shows how dp ties in. Do I care that he's not an MD/PHD? Not really, the fact that he's had the disorder and recovered from it is much more relevant. Sure he could have written an ebook or something and charged a fraction of the price but he's got bills to pay like everyone else.


you should thank the people who wrote the books, where he got his information from if that's the case.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> you should thank the people who wrote the books, where he got his information from if that's the case.


I give him credit for creating a program that by makes sense for me by touching practically all the bases relevant to why dp happens and why it's curable. The researchers get their due credit by being published.


----------



## Jamby (Jun 17, 2012)

Which program is he associated with?


----------



## chickadee (May 8, 2012)

I bought the program. Total waste of my money. It made me feel worse. It is very technical, and I couldn't understand half of what he was saying because I couldn't focused and concentrate, because, you know, that is what DP/DR does to you.
I stopped the program half way and never went back to it. Months later, my DR is now so much better than it used to be, and there is no miracle cure to it. Just try to get you anxiety under control and give it some time, and you should start feeling better. And stop obsessing about your DP/DR symptoms. I know it is very difficult to do, but just go on with your life. Hope this helps.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Are you serious man? Harris spent a lot of time and im sure some money doing his program. he needs to get paid like everyone else. thats his job. i am SO thankful for anyone who is trying to help those with dp.i could give 2 shits if u have to pay a little money, for the amount of time people complain about dp i would think anything that could treat them would be pricless to them.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Though alot of what he was saying didn't apply to my personal situation, I felt that many of his comments about personality types and emotional sensitivity were very interesting and poignant. I think it's a worthwhile watch.


----------

